

"RubyFringe was profitable, people are happy, and the sky didn't fall. What now?" - raganwald
http://rethink.unspace.ca/2008/7/31/rubyfringe-what-now
RubyFringe didn't feel like a conference bout hacking, but it definitely felt like the organizers were hacking the conference format.
======
raganwald
RubyFringe didn't feel like a conference about hacking, but it definitely felt
like the organizers were hacking the conference format.

